# Jersey Shore Themed Party



## Machinegun_Cali (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok this is in the early planning stages but I wanted to come here to specktra to get some ideas on a Jersey Shore themed party.

I'll be turning 25 this summer and want to have a big birthday party ( Ive never really had a b-day party, even as a kid)

I love Jersey Shore the tv show and think it would be a hoot to have a themed party. I have this big strong guy friend that wants to dress up as Pauly D and be the DJ lol. What do you guys think would go good as far as decorations, food, drinks, ect.

Im thinking part of it is going to be at a lake thats seriously 5 minutes from my house. We'll bring the boat out and so will some of the party goers as well and then I plan to take it back to my house in the evening. Im thinkin I'll wear like an Ed Hardy shirt, short shorts and a meeeeean ass bump in my hair.

I want this to be a good party ! Ive been to pimp n hoe, bro hoe, western, toga ect ect ect themed parties but never a jersey shore one! If you guys have any ideas please please please send em my way !!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 24, 2010)

We are actually having a Jersey Shore party here too next month, basically everyone is going to dress like their favorite guido or guidette and they're also tying in a mardi gras theme because the clubs here are doing that too.  I don't know much about the party yet but I"m sure they're going to do some fierce stuff because the last party they had was nicely done.  Basically the eastern shore isn't that different from any other shore, it's all about the culture tho I would have people dress up like their characters mainly.  Maybe get some beach shirts and other beach like stuff for decoration (since they worked at that shop)?


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Jan 25, 2010)

thats it ?? any other ideas ????


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 25, 2010)

i lived at the jersey shore and still go there all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this sounds fun!
for food, i would say pizza.. the boardwalk sells these huuuuge pizza pies lol they are sooo good! and any other boardwalk food, which i assume is like anywhere else to be honest. 
a lot of people on the boardwalk do wear beachtown shirts/hoodies (it gets cold here at night even in the summer!) like the touristy kind.. but anything bright, beachy is good.
decorations can be anything "beachy" to be honest we have a lot of light up palm trees here.. like the electrical kind that light up, haha. we do have some real ones at the clubs and stuff but they do not do well here because it gets cold.. 
for drinks, i like anything summery, like slushy margaritas.. stuff like that. i imagine that it is not really different from any other beaches, boardwalks, etc. anywhere.
i do not really buy into the whole sterotype as i think the media exaggerates it as best but if i was going as one of the characters, i would over does on fake tanner and eyeliner, lol.
when i think of the shore fashion wise, i think of straight hair, coach bags, flip flops (or high heels, depending on where you are going), and a hot shirt.  last summer i rocked neon nail polish.. i can't wait for next summer, i hate winter, i wanna go back to the shore when everything is open again, and everyone is out, lol)


----------



## Half N Half (Jan 28, 2010)

The Situation would probably want you to make sausage n peppas!


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Jan 29, 2010)

^^^^ lol ..I know he can be repulsive but I would screw the situation just to see if he's all that he cracks himself up to be . Have you guys ever noticed on the show he would get girls back to the house all the time...but I dont think he ever sealed the deal ??? Maybe he has a small sausage.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ My guess honestly is that they went back because of the cameras..
yea.. sausage and peppers is pretty common, though i think it's gross. italian hot dogs, too actually.


----------



## Half N Half (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Machinegun_Cali* 

 
_^^^^ lol ..I know he can be repulsive but I would screw the situation just to see if he's all that he cracks himself up to be . Have you guys ever noticed on the show he would get girls back to the house all the time...but I dont think he ever sealed the deal ??? Maybe he has a small sausage._

 
Haha, I don't know if it would be worth it girl! He looks like a pretty sloppy kisser, so I doubt he's got skills in bed. And now that you mention it, I don't think he ever sealed the deal. I have to agree with BEA2LS, those girls just wanted to be on TV.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jan 29, 2010)

When I think of DTS (down the shore) I think of A/X, FCUK wearing boys with spiked hair, bad tans and the chicks w. concealer lips and poofed up hair. I'll admit back in 2007 I too was rocking the poof but definitely not as bad as Snooky.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 7, 2010)

That sounds hysterical! You all have to fist pump when you blow out your birthday candles


----------

